# moroccan food programme



## oldtart (Mar 18, 2006)

Hi There is a programme on More 4 tonight at 9pm. on the street food in Marrakesh and the Jemma el Fna market food.

The chef,Yolam Ottolenghi, is travelling around the southern and eastern Mediteranean to 'explore irs cuisine'.

Val


----------



## vicdicdoc (May 14, 2005)

Yep . . got it tagged to watch, his last series was full of interesting food too - Sylv takes notes & concocts [is that the right word :?] her own versions . . so far they have [mostly] been very yummie


----------



## vicdicdoc (May 14, 2005)

We watched it (Sylv was busy making notes) it left me with a mouthwatering yearn to taste some of the dishes - except brain & cheek !
- made a note to watch the next episode (Turkish food !


----------



## oldtart (Mar 18, 2006)

Yes. We watched it as well. Really enjoyed it. I shall be going onto the website for the recipes.

The programme brought back some happy memories, especially of a Berber meal we had cooked for us in an underground kasbah in Tamagroute south of Zagora, as guests of one of the potters there - a tagine cooked for six of us on one gas ring. The place is really worth a visit to visit the library and learn of the its history.

Also meals of in one of those market stalls in Marrakesh and the fish stalls at Essaouira.


----------

